# 17 Rogue Oil Change



## SanMan814 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, new here. I have a 17 Rogue Sport. It's time for it's 1st oil change. Anyone know what oil filter wrench is best? Socket-type? Strap Type? 

Thanks in advance


----------

